# According to Vogue: Brides should say "I don't" to professional wedding photography



## Tight Knot (Jan 14, 2016)

This is Why You Hire a Pro Wedding Photographer


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't hire one for my wedding last June


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 14, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I'm glad I didn't hire one for my wedding last June


Why?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2016)

Tight Knot said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I didn't hire one for my wedding last June
> ...


Because 90% are rubbish and my friends taking them made it more personal


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 14, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Were you and your wife happy with the photos? If so, thats the most important thing.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2016)

Tight Knot said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Tight Knot said:
> ...


Very, she had her horse and our 2 dogs up for the photos without me knowing


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2016)

All the family


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 14, 2016)

more often than not, its people that don't have any clue what good photography is anyway that are the ones saying they are glad they didn't hire a pro. .
im perfectly satisfied with drinking Amstel Light, so that must mean it is just as good as any craft beer.
same goes for my Crown Royal...sure glad im not spending the money on that 20 year old Balvenie anymore...


----------



## limr (Jan 14, 2016)

Y'know, there are a LOT of things that brides should say "no" to but don't because they've all drunk the wedding Kool-Aid.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 14, 2016)

If I could go back, I would spend less money on the wedding, and more money on our naked pool/jacuzzi parties. 
the professional photographer might have charged us more for the parties though...
would have been totally worth it.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful couple. You guys and the horse look great too. ;-)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 14, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> If I could go back, I would spend less money on the wedding, and more money on our naked pool/jacuzzi parties.
> the professional photographer might have charged us more for the parties though...
> would have been totally worth it.


Depending on the crowd at these parties, the photographer might have paid you guys to shoot it.[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> more often than not, its people that don't have any clue what good photography is anyway that are the ones saying they are glad they didn't hire a pro. .
> im perfectly satisfied with drinking Amstel Light, so that must mean it is just as good as any craft beer.
> same goes for my Crown Royal...sure glad im not spending the money on that 20 year old Balvenie anymore...



Haha. Agreed. I've known people who are professionals (not photography, but like real estate agents, IT, etc) saying they won't hire a professional photographer for their business cards or Linked In. They always say their iPhone is "good enough". I try to explain that their picture is the first impression a prospective client/employer will have of you, photographers know how to pose a body most flattering, yada yada. They say "well it's still very good". When they show me the picture, they always look straight on, with a wall behind them and a deer in the headlights look; DMV standards. My own girlfriend even did this! She dates a photographer! That was a kick in the face, lol. The picture she showed me she wanted to use almost caused me to have a seizure. So I made her put on a blazer, set up my strobes and got some amazing photos she now is in love with.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2016)

Tight Knot said:


> Beautiful couple. You guys and the horse look great too. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I have never had that said about me before [emoji3]


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 17, 2016)

I say no to the wedding and hire a photographer to teach me how to use the 14 I own.


----------



## waday (Jan 17, 2016)

Meh. Did anyone read the actual Vogue article? It's typical fashion magazine rubbish. I wouldn't let it get your camera straps in a tangle.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 20, 2016)

waday said:


> Did anyone read the actual Vogue article?



Cant speak for others, but I didnt bother.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

I didn't bother to read the article, but I can say three things without doubt:

My wedding was the most important day in my life;
My professionally taken wedding photos are among my most cherished;
Having a pro capture these images was a no-brainer.
There is literally NO argument one could fashion that would convince me otherwise.  I am not a brilliant photographer, but I certainly know enough photography to realize that great photos don't happen accidentally very often, and that a competent wedding photographer MORE than earns his/her keep.

By all means, work to keep a wedding under control financially (it should be about the union of two soul- not a bridezilla production)- but DON'T trivialize the importance of a good wedding photographer.

For those who have gone without a photographer and gotten away with it- good for you.  My thought is that it's an unnecessary risk.  If it works- you have saved a bit of cash that will be spent on something else soon enough, but if it fails you have forever lost the opportunity to have images that you really really should have for the rest of your life.


----------



## Tight Knot (Jan 20, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I didn't bother to read the article, but I can say three things without doubt:
> 
> My wedding was the most important day in my life;
> My professionally taken wedding photos are among my most cherished;
> ...


I couldn't agree more.[emoji106] [emoji122] 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tight Knot said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't bother to read the article, but I can say three things without doubt:
> ...



Apparently you all don't have children then.  The birth of our three children was by far more important in our lives than our wedding day.  Hell, I've known some people that have had 7 or 8 "Most Important" days in their lives.  One of em even married the same woman twice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We hired an outstanding wedding photographer for our daughters wedding.  Produced wonderful photos.  Most of the ones that mean the most to my daughter however came from the disposable cameras that we left on the tables for people to use.  But then my daughter only wanted family and real friends at the wedding.  She wasn't interested in some big show.  The photos caught by family and friends have more meaning to her because of not only who, but what they captured.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2016)

I had a fantastic photographer for my first wedding he cost £500 back in 1984 and it was shot on wonderful film with a Hasleblad , the wedding album is ploughed into a landfill site somewhere now
I don't need awful shots against the sun **** like I see on here all the time, as above my children's births are more important than my wedding day


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 20, 2016)

Just me.   Wifey and I hired a decent wedding photographer (not really sure what decent means but we were happy with the results).  We got tons of printed 4x6's along with cd's.  Certainly glad to have them.  Frankly, that wedding felt like it was more for the family and friends than it was for us (Wifey's mileage may vary).  The best ones are with her mom and grandma in them because they have since passed. 

I am wayyyyy more fond of the pictures over the years, mostly pre dslr, of my kids growing up; sporting events, award ceremonies, graduations, etc.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


Your tone suggested I perhaps offended, so sorry if that's the case-  The choice that I was suggesting obviously different from what your family has chosen which must about your nose out of joint a bit.

I actually have four children.   All the result of the commitment I made to my wife 30 years ago.  If we started debating the importance of wedding day versus date of birth, I think we take this thread off topic, don't we? 

By the way, who said it had to be either/or?   Why not hire a pro to get those great shots, and put out disposable cameras as well?


----------



## waday (Jan 20, 2016)

The most important day of my life was the day I was born. If that day didn't happen, nothing else would matter.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I had a fantastic photographer for my first wedding he cost £500 back in 1984 and it was shot on wonderful film with a Hasleblad , the wedding album is ploughed into a landfill site somewhere now
> I don't need awful shots against the sun **** like I see on here all the time, as above my children's births are more important than my wedding day


I'm not suggesting that your choice on your second wedding was wrong.   It obviously worked perfectly for you under circumstances I now understand.

I know that about 50% of all marriages end in divorce, tragically.   However, as youngsters getting married for the first time I would think/hope that most folks at least intend at that time for the union to hold up, which would lean in favor of trying to save some "forever" memories. I would would hate to think they would pause at spending the photo $$ due to suspicions that it might all go South.

In the end, folks (especially brides)  are going to have precisely the wedding they want without reference to what old Peeb thinks.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2016)

Those that can, do. 
Those that cant, complain about those that do.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Those that can, do.
> Those that cant, complain about those that do.


Money was not an issue for me, the problem was all the people who this you can buy a camera and your a wedding photographer and most you see on the net are rubbish


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I know that about 50% of all marriages end in divorce, tragically.   However, as youngsters getting married for the first time I would think/hope that most folks at least intend at that time for the union to hold up, which would lean in favor of trying to save some "forever" memories. *I would would hate to think they would pause at spending the photo $$ due to suspicions that it might all go South.*



Interestingly enough...
Why spending less on your wedding could save your marriage | PBS NewsHour

"For both sexes, spending more than $20,000 on the wedding ups the odds of divorce by 3.5 times compared with couples who keep it between $5,000 and $10,000."

"But there’s still hope if you have your heart set on throwing a huge bash for your wedding day. It may seem contradictory, but while excessive nuptial spending is a hazard to lasting love, a hefty guest list has the opposite effect. So instead of opting for a smaller wedding to save money, simply spend less per person. Rather than renting a photo booth, pick up a couple Polaroid cameras. Or save the $1,000 a DJ charges and try this novel idea: make your own playlist."


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Those that can, do.
> ...



your problem is rubbish.
that does absolutely nothing to defer from the fact that no matter how many people are doing photograhy, there's nothing stopping you from finding a photographer you feel does good work in whatever format you want.
seriously, so rubbish is that argument, that by your logic there's no point in drinking any beer because there are so many bad beers being produced now.
most film shots are rubbish, but somehow that doesn't stop people from shooting film.
and now I have used the word "rubbish" so much in this post that the word sounds really weird to me now...
I should try saying something else...like scuba.

scuba.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



*snort* Scuba


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2016)

I can assure you there are no good photographers in my area and none that shoot film i didn't want arty farty photos all that was neede was a record and I am a member of CAMRA ( campaign for real ale) and I have not had many bad beers from the  brewery's in my area +50


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I can assure you there are no good photographers in my area and none that shoot film i didn't want arty farty photos all that was neede was a record and I am a member of CAMRA ( campaign for real ale) and I have not had many bad beers from the  brewery's in my area +50



im not going to elaborate on the manner in which you have exactly proved my point. 

scuba.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I can assure you there are no good photographers in my area and none that shoot film i didn't want arty farty photos all that was neede was a record and I am a member of CAMRA ( campaign for real ale) and I have not had many bad beers from the  brewery's in my area +50
> ...


Your upset because you would not get my custom,  it meant I could spend more on my friends with a free bar


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



upset about what custom? your wedding was no different than a million other weddings around the world. 
take mine for instance. nothing special. nothing unique. just a typical wedding. 
I hired a professional photographer, AND I paid for a top shelf open bar for my reception. all of my friends drank free. 
all. night. long. 

scuba


----------



## waday (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

Much of this makes sense to me: Why Hiring a Professional Wedding Photographer is SO Important


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2016)

Peeb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Tight Knot said:
> ...


Nope, not offended at all. Far from it.  I just find it funny so many people these days think a wedding is the be all/do all in life.   Weddings on average have turned into narcissistic shows with little to do with the real reason for the day.   TV is a perfect example, when you can make a popular long running series about buying a wedding dress.  Any day that is "All About The Bride" does not bode well for what is supposed to be a union between two people to create a life. 

For my wife of 36 years we wanted and had a small family and friends wedding.  Her dress probably cost around $200.00.  My mother-in-law is a great seamstress and made the dress herself for her daughter.  The flowers were't the traditional over the top showy stuff.  Instead of cut flowers my wife choose flowering plants.  Some were left with her church for Sunday and on, some went home with family, and some went to a nearby retirement home to brighten the day of the residents.  We even have relatives that still have living plants from our wedding. 

For my wife and I our wedding day was OUR wedding day to share with cherished family & friends, to come together as one.  No cake smashing in the face, ridiculous games or other crap. 

Now it *was* all about my wife when she had cancer surgery.  It *was* all about my wife when she went through chemo.  It was all about our children when they were born.  It was all about our children when our Grandchildren were born.  There have been a lot of things in life that have been far more important than our wedding day.

I would ask most people one question:  When was the last time you actually set down with your wedding album and looked at it?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2016)

waday said:


> The most important day of my life was the day I was born. If that day didn't happen, nothing else would matter.





waday said:


>



Yup, this is the one that got away.......


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


I have 3 of my favorite wedding pics scanned and in our digital photo frame slide show that plays every day 24/7.

My reference to the importance of wedding day was just this:  the single most important choice I had to make in life was who my spouse would be.  I won't get involved in a debate over how big or important any individual wedding should be- that the choice of each individual.

If anyone thinks that somebody's wedding is 'wrong' in their measure (too big or too small), well,  in the words of a great 21st century philosopher:  "scuba".


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2016)

Peeb said:


> If anyone thinks that somebody's wedding is 'wrong' in their measure (too big or too small), well,  in the words of a great 21st century philosopher:  "scuba".



And yet, you've implied that not spending money on a professional photographer is "wrong" or "trivializing" the importance of the image.



> My thought is that it's an unnecessary risk. If it works- you have saved a bit of cash that will be spent on something else soon enough, but if it fails you have forever lost the opportunity to have *images that you really really should have for the rest of your life.*



You're speaking as if this is a life or death decision to make, and also assuming that others place the same importance on the images as you do. I'm not saying the pictures have no value - of course they do, as they are reminders of a milestone event that most people want to remember. But it's no one else's business what form those pictures take. If someone wants professional pictures, fine. If someone wants snapshots from table-top Instax prints or disposable film cameras or iPhone snaps, then that's fine, too. They're not cheating themselves out of anything - they are creating the kind of images that will continue to resonate with them. And there are also those who just truly don't care that much at all about the images. Their reminders of the important event do not lie in an album or picture frame, but in their actual life with the person they chose.

Personally, I've never had any emotional connection to any "official" professional photographs. They leave me cold. Why would I spend thousands of dollars to get images that leave me cold?


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2016)

limr said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone thinks that somebody's wedding is 'wrong' in their measure (too big or too small), well,  in the words of a great 21st century philosopher:  "scuba".
> ...


Thirty years into this deal- yes I think photos of your wedding should be with you for life.  Hopeless romantic?  Maybe.  Sorry.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Thirty years into this deal- yes I think photos of your wedding should be with you for life.  Hopeless romantic?  Maybe.  Sorry.



There's no reason for you to be sorry for being a romantic, just as there is no reason for me to be sorry for not being at all sentimental about posed, sterile wedding images and preferring silly, maybe blurry, maybe overexposed candid and real images.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 21, 2016)

limr said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty years into this deal- yes I think photos of your wedding should be with you for life.  Hopeless romantic?  Maybe.  Sorry.
> ...



_I feel a disturbance in the force! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lenny and I on the same side............................*Help us Obi wan kenobi, you"re our final hope. * _


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2016)

Peeb said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


I hope Mrs Pleeb doesn't use you as a door mat


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2016)

limr said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty years into this deal- yes I think photos of your wedding should be with you for life.  Hopeless romantic?  Maybe.  Sorry.
> ...


And made by your friends that have come to share your day, thats more important to me all the memories are in my head


----------



## Peeb (Jan 21, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


There- my posts here have united adversaries.

My work here is done.  My internet superpower has been flexed once again!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 21, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


It's Peeb, dude!

And no, we're good.  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 21, 2016)

AdrianBeaky said:


> Haha. Agreed. I've known people who are professionals (not photography, but like real estate agents, IT, etc) saying they won't hire a professional photographer for their business cards or Linked In.



I always say "hey, what a coincidence, because I won't hire a {whatever it is they do for a living} either."

It's really just human nature... reinforced by the cult of the MBA.  "Everyone is a commodity.  Um.  Except for me."

As a photographer or {insert whatever it is you do for a living}, if you don't want to be a commodity, then don't do commodity grade work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2016)

I wonder if I could pay someone to do their wedding? I need some practice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 21, 2016)

Brides don't want to pay $2000 for a photographer but they'll spend it on a dress that they'll trash in a $200 photo shoot after the wedding.

I've never quite understood the pageantry of weddings. Seems like a lot of unnecessary stress. And why would you need all that crap to confess your love to someone? You should do that every day. 

I mean, I don't exactly like the over-produced blockbuster quality of a lot of the current wedding photography, but it's one of the only things that will hold its value after the vows are said.

I don't think I would want to entrust that duty to someone who has absolutely no obligation to do a good job.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 22, 2016)

rexbobcat said:


> Brides don't want to pay $2000 for a photographer but they'll spend it on a dress that they'll trash in a $200 photo shoot after the wedding.
> 
> I've never quite understood the pageantry of weddings. Seems like a lot of unnecessary stress. And why would you need all that crap to confess your love to someone? You should do that every day.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree, at least in part.   Without all of those photographs what are those divorcing people going to tear up, burn, or put on their dart board for target practice?  l firmly believe that for some people in this world it would be far better if they didn't marry, rather about every 5 years they should just find someone they hate and buy em a house.  Cheaper in the long run and less aggravation. 

From my perspective the real duty being entrusted in a marriage is if the two people involved take seriously their obligation to put all of themselves into the marriage to make it last.  Now you know why I could never survive in Hollywood, making a marriage last there would be stranger than sitting naked in church.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 24, 2016)

rexbobcat said:


> Brides don't want to pay $2000 for a photographer but they'll spend it on a dress that they'll trash in a $200 photo shoot after the wedding.
> 
> I've never quite understood the pageantry of weddings. Seems like a lot of unnecessary stress. And why would you need all that crap to confess your love to someone? You should do that every day.
> 
> ...



I agree. I never got it either. But then again, guys tend to think like that. I personally don't see the need to drop 15-20k on a 6 hour occasion just to say 'I do' and eat some cake and have an excuse to get drunk. But my girlfriend might want to go all out. Either way, it is more about the girl anyway I guess. Though I would much rather spend the extra money on the photographer and sacrifice something else from the reception. As soon as the day is over, that's it. But the pictures are forever. That's where the value is.


----------

